#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Εύρεση εργασίας - Επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα >  > > >  >  >  Χρήση κοινωνικών δικτύων για βελτίωση των πιθανοτήτων εύρεσης εργασίας

## Xάρης

Παρακάτω αναδημοσιεύω ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο που αλίευσα στην ηλεκτρονική εβδομαδιαία ενημέρωση του ΤΕΕ:

Τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης χρησιμοποιούνται ολοένα περισσότερο τόσο από τους εργοδότες, για να αποκλείσουν ακατάλληλους υποψήφιους πριν από μια συνέντευξη, όσο και από τους υποψήφιους, για να βρουν και να διερευνήσουν τις προοπτικές νέων ευκαιριών.

Σε μια εποχή που κυριαρχείται από τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης, όπως αυτή που διανύουμε, η διείσδυση του Διαδικτύου στην προσωπική μας ζωή είναι μεγαλύτερη από ποτέ άλλοτε. Πολλά από τα προσωπικά μας δεδομένα είναι ελεύθερα διαθέσιμα σε τρίτους στο Διαδίκτυο, γεγονός το οποίο συνεπάγεται αναπόφευκτα ότι κάποιος πιθανός εργοδότης μπορεί να αποκτήσει τυχαία πρόσβαση στο κοινωνικό μας δίκτυο και ενδεχομένως να μην εντυπωσιαστεί από την εικόνα που θα του παρουσιαστεί.

Πράγματι, τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης, ιδίως το Facebook, μετατρέπονται με ταχείς ρυθμούς σε μέσα παρακολούθησης των υποψηφίων, τα οποία παρέχουν στους εργοδότες τη δυνατότητα να ερευνούν το ιστορικό των δυνητικών υπαλλήλων τους.

Πολλοί χρήστες διαπράττουν σοβαρά σφάλματα, είτε αναρτώντας ακατάλληλες φωτογραφίες στο Facebook είτε προβαίνοντας σε άστοχα σχόλια και αναρτήσεις στο Twitter. Εξίσου επιζήμιες μπορούν όμως να αποβούν και λιγότερο σημαντικές αβλεψίες. Η επαγγελματική σας σταδιοδρομία μπορεί να επηρεαστεί αρνητικά ακόμη και όταν παραλείπετε να διαχωρίσετε το προσωπικό από το επαγγελματικό σας κοινωνικό δίκτυο ή όταν δεν ενημερώνετε το προφίλ σας στο Linkedln.

*Πώς να χρησιμοποιείτε τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης για επαγγελματικούς σκοπούς*
Μια εύστοχη κίνηση είναι να δημιουργήσετε χωριστούς επαγγελματικούς λογαριασμούς στο Facebook και στο Twitter. 

Σιγουρευτείτε ότι έχετε ρυθμίσει τις παραμέτρους ασφαλείας έτσι ώστε όλοι οι λογαριασμοί σας να είναι ορατοί μόνο από τις επαφές σας. Οι επαγγελματικοί λογαριασμοί σας θα πρέπει να απευθύνονται σε μελλοντικούς εργοδότες και να περιλαμβάνουν τις βασικές δεξιότητες και τα δυνατά σας σημεία, ένα σύνδεσμο με το βιογραφικό σας σημείωμα και μια επαγγελματική φωτογραφία.

Γίνετε μέλος στο Linkedln και βεβαιωθείτε ότι το προφίλ σας είναι ενημερωμένο. Πολλοί χρήστες δεν χρησιμοποιούν το Linkedln ορθά και δεν καταφέρνουν να συμπληρώσουν ολόκληρο το προφίλ τους. Αρκετές εταιρείες ευρέσεως εργασίας και εργοδότες καταφεύγουν ολοένα περισσότερο στο Linkedln για να αναζητήσουν υποψηφίους, επειδή διατίθεται δωρεάν και περιλαμβάνει το επαγγελματικό ιστορικό και τις δεξιότητες των μελών του.

Η χρήση των κοινωνικών δικτύων για επαγγελματικούς σκοπούς σάς δίνει τη δυνατότητα να συνδιαλέγεστε με πιθανούς εργοδότες. Ο τρόπος με τον οποίο θα έρθετε σε επαφή εξαρτάται από το δίκτυο. Όσον αφορά, για παράδειγμα, το Twitter, συνιστάται να αρχίσετε να ακολουθείτε επιχειρήσεις και εργοδότες που σας ενδιαφέρουν. Το Linkedln παρέχει τη δυνατότητα προσωπικής συζήτησης μεταξύ των χρηστών του, και γιΆ αυτό αποτελεί έναν καλό τρόπο για να προσεγγίσετε το πρόσωπο που σας ενδιαφέρει άμεσα ή μέσω μιας κοινής επαφής. Τα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης αποτελούν έναν ιδανικό τρόπο για να προβληθείτε, όμως μην διστάσετε να προτείνετε μια συνάντηση για καφέ από κοντά.

Aναλυτικότερα: *http://ec.europa.eu*, όπου μπορείτε να: 
Αναζητήσετε Ημερίδες εργασίας στο πρόγραμμα εκδηλώσεων EURES.Βρείτε έναν σύμβουλο EURES\.Επισκεφτείτε την πύλη επαγγελματικής κινητικότητας του EURES και μάθετε περισσότερα σχετικά με τις συνθήκες διαβίωσης και εργασίας σε διάφορες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες.Αναζητήσετε εργασία στη βάση αναζήτησης εργασίας EURES.


*Πηγή:* ΤΕΕ

----------

